# Costa Lens choice..Grey or Green mirror. Your opinion please.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm looking to pick up a new set of Costas and thought I was going to get the green mirrored 580's. I happen to try a set of the grey lenses and WOW it was pretty freakin sweet as well. So now I'm torn. These will mainly be for driving and flying as I'm a pilot and need the glare reduction and clarity.

Has anyone gone out on the water with the grey tinted lenses? How did you like them?

Also for those that have the 580 series lenses. Do you all notice any difference between the glass and polycarb version of the 580 lenses? I kind of like the heft of the glass but the cost and possible breaking are keeping me from taking the leap.

Thanks


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the green 580 lens and it's great. I had a buddy that fishes the redfish series tell me to go with either blue or green lens for inshore fishing.


----------



## Jclark (Jul 14, 2010)

Green mirrored all the way! There my favorite. The blue mirrored are awesome also can't go wrong with any of them


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

i have green mirror and loke them better than the others.

They don't just shade things, but cut the glare and make things brighter.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I am looking for the green 580 in RX now.. I have the blue and the vermilion. The blue demand full sun otherwise eye strain and headaches happens .

Go Green..


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I feel as if we have one of these threads every week.

There is a search button at the top, please use it. Also, the Costa website has a good page where each lens is described and it tells you what each lens is best used for.

http://costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/Technology/PureLensPerfection/

Now, after my rambling...I currently have the blue 580 glass lens and its great. As long as youre not always banging the glasses on stuff youre fine. Ive had mine almost a year and have no problems. I find it hard to drive, or even walk outside without them as my eyes have gotten extremely used to the amazing clarity provided by these sunglasses.

Once youve tried on the glasses and find the pair you like...go on ebay and buy them. Theyre about 100 bucks cheaper for the 580 lenses as opposed to the 269 or whatever theyre priced at Academy.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I like the green. Have a pair of 580's and they can really cut through the glare. Also have a pair of Blue 580's with the grey tint and love 'em both!


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Go with the green mirrior 580s.


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

THE GREEN MIRROR ARE FOR INSHOER AND FLATS FISHING AND THE BLUE MIRROR ARE FOR OFFSHORE. YOU CAN ONLY GET THE MIRROR IN THE GLASS LENS. YOU CAN GET ON COSTA'S WEBSITE AND GET ALL OF THE INFORMATION ON THE DIFFERENT LENS APPLICATIONS.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. I know what each lense is for as I've looked over the costa website many times. I was referring to personal experience with the glass over the poly and also the mirrored over the grey lenses. that was it. Descriptions on a website might give you info but real world experience is a whole different story ya know.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*diffenently 580 glass*



krkincannon said:


> THE GREEN MIRROR ARE FOR INSHOER AND FLATS FISHING AND THE BLUE MIRROR ARE FOR OFFSHORE.
> 
> What he said


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

JuiceGoose said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I know what each lense is for as I've looked over the costa website many times. I was referring to personal experience with the glass over the poly and also the mirrored over the grey lenses. that was it. Descriptions on a website might give you info but real world experience is a whole different story ya know.


To me, seeing through the 580s are better. There is a difference in clarity for sure. I have the poly Fathoms with the copper color lense in the Cr-39 as well as the Riomar's in 580 green mirrior. I'd wear the 580s everyday over the CR-39. The fathoms now just stay in the boat in case I forget the Riomars. Save the extra money and get the 580s. As far as the grey goes, I don't like it. My buddy has the 580 blackfin's. I don't like the grey but maybe it's because I'm so used to the green mirrior. Also, I almost lost my Riomar's this past weekend, and I couldn't function well for the rest of the day until I found them.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*Costas*

The green were definitely the choice for me. Awesome on the bay.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the posts, guys. I'm in the market for some new Costas. Will check out the Green 580 Mirrored for sure.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I have green mirror 580 and copper. I use the copper when on rivers and lakes and up in AK fishing. I'd say for general use, the copper or grey would be better than the green or blue, but just IMHO.

Now as far as the glass, I really like them over the poly due to their not scratching. I can clean then with just about any soft cloth and no scratches; great for when you are wade fishing and don't have anything but a wet shirt.

My shooting glasses are oakley and those **** things get scratched by a strong wind, but I'd much rather take a shot while wearing the oakleys vs the glass.

Keep that in mind if you ever make a jig head go flying at your face, they hit glass and you are in trouble.


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

Some facts......polarized glasses do not have to be mirrored. The mirrored lenes give you about 5% better clairity. I have both, I use my mirrored lens on the water and the grey lens for driving and everyday use. I will not spend the extra money on mirrored lens in the future.....my two cents.


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

Have both silver and green mirror 580. If your goal is to get just one and use it for everyday driving around, as well as for fishing then my personal preference is the 580 silver mirror glass as an all-around lens. Ideally one would have multiple pairs (1 for inshore, 1 for offshore, 1 for early morning/dusk/cloudy days, etc. but $$$$) 

Mirror coating on a lens does have its advantages, but in the end personal preference. Glass lenses are the gold standard optically & scratch resistance to which all other lens materials are compared to. But that comes with more weight (isn't a big difference on non-rx sunglasses) but can be for some. And the liability issue due to how glass breaks versus poly,etc.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I Have the Blue tint cabolitos(free) and they are great. Im going to get the green 580 next.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

I've "had" the green, blue and grey Costa's and prefered the grey for flats fishing, green on occasion, but definitely the blue for offshore. Just like a lot of guides, headboat captains and avid fishermen, I've now switched to Maui Jim after having lens seperation issues with the Costa's, that geeting them to warrant the lenses was a hit or miss deal. MJ's grey is a great all-around color, especially if you can only afford one pair.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I have or have had all of them. Silver mirror 580 glass (copper based) are my favorite. Green mirror 580 glass second. I prefer mirrored lenses but plain copper work great too if you aren't concerned with mirror.

Truth is any of the 580 glass lenses will blow you away if you've not used them before.


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the blue / green / amber / gray. IMHO the green is the best for fishing and gray for all around. Personally wasnt to crazy about the blue for offshore or inshore. Thought the green lens was better. Believe it or not the Green Lens are 400G and Blue are 580G's. Again, just my .02


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

Have a set of the blue 580's and green 580's. I love both, but the Green are no doubt my go-to glasses. As far as durability, I'm rough on glasses, but have yet to break any of the lenses (I used to scratch my Oakley's like there was no tomorrow).


----------

